# Present cointinuous



## vibo

Hello!

What verb tense in greek corresponds to "*present continuous*" in English, 
"*εξακολουθητικός μέλλοντας*" or "*συνοπτικός μέλλοντας*"?
Thank you for your help!


----------



## orthophron

Ενεστώτας.
It is used either for an action that is taking place now (eng. Present continuous) or every day (eng. simple present).
It can sometimes refer to the near future and can also render the English present perfect continuous.


----------



## elineo

En griego hay sólo un presente para describir una acción en presente, finalizada o en desarollo. Los "I am working" y "i work" en inglés así como los "estoy trabajando" y "trabajo" en español tienen la misma traducción en griego: "δουλεύω".


----------



## vibo

¡Muchas gracias Orthophron y Elineo! / Thank you very much Orthophron and Elineo!

I thought one of this verb tenses was "the present continuous"... So, in a few words, what is the basic difference between these two futures ("*εξακολουθητικός μέλλοντας*" and "*συνοπτικός μέλλοντας*")?

Yo pensaba que uno de estos 2 tiempos verbales se correspondía con el "present continuous"... De una manera breve, ¿Cual sería la diferencia básica entre estos dos futuros: "*εξακολουθητικός μέλλοντας*" and "*συνοπτικός μέλλοντας*"?

Thank you very much!


----------



## elineo

En griego hay dos tipos de futuro: "me voy a trabajar" será  "θα δουλεύω" (εξακολουθητικός μέλλοντας) por mucho tiempo y "θα δουλέψω" (στιγμιαίος  μέλλοντας) por poco tiempo. No es error usar ambos tipos con marcador de tiempo. El "θα δουλεύω μέχρι το βράδυ" es casi igual del "θα δουλέψω μέχρι το βράδυ". A veces el primero significa algo que no me gusta mucho. El segundo significa mi programa de trabajo. Son diferencias que no importan mucho.


----------



## vibo

¡Muchas gracias Elineo por tu explicación!


----------



## orthophron

Creo que se puede divisar 2 casos (aparte del que expressa probabilidad en el presente) en que se usa Μέλλοντας Εξακολουθητικός en Griego.
Ejemplos:
En sólo 3 horas estaré viajando a Madrid. (aspecto continuo)
En el futuro viajaré solo en avión. (aspecto habitual)
viajar=ταξιδεύω | Εξακολ. Μέλλοντας: θα ταξιδεύω

Se usa Συνοπτικός (Στιγμιαίος) Μέλλοντας en Griego en el caso del aspecto que se expressa por el siguiente ejemplo: 
En verano viajaré hacia el Norte. (no se preocupa por la duración o la duración se considera corta).
Συνοπτικός Μέλλοντας: θα ταξιδεύσω


----------



## vibo

¡Muchas gracias por la explicación Orthoprhon!


----------



## La Ari

Hola!

No estoy segura pero me da la impresión que

-para los casos en que se puede usar la forma "estaré ej:corriendo" en español, se utilizaría más bien el εξακολουθητικός μέλλοντας en griego.
mientras
-cuando se puede decir "voy a ej:correr" en español, en griego se debería utilizar el συνοπτικός ή στιγμιαίος μέλλοντας.

Notad que digo "se puede utilizar tal forma en español" porque cada vez hay muchas formas de decir una cosa y a menudos una u otra forma se puede remplazar simplemente por el futuro del indicativo; el tema es que pensando en futuro de indicativo resulta más difícil ver un vínculo entre el español y esos dos tiempos en griego.

Así que, tomando el verbo "correr" como ejemplo:
-Si en un cierto contexto, en español, se puede decir "estaré corriendo", es muy probable que en griego sea correcto decir "θα τρέχω"
"Si no me ves en casa mañana, seguro estaré corriendo" -> "θα τρέχω"
"No tendré el tiempo de verte, estaré corriendo como loca" -> "θα τρέχω σαν τρελή"
O, tomando ahora otro verbo, que suena mejor "siempre estaré ayudándote" -> "πάντα θα σε βοηθάω"

-Ahora si en otro contexto se suele utilizar más bien la forma "voy a correr" es muy probable que también sea correcto el "θα τρέξω" en griego:
"Voy a correr porque sino llegaré retrasada" -> "θα τρέξω"
"Si me atacan por la calle, voy a correr lo más rapido posible para escapar" -> "θα τρέξω όσο πιο γρήγορα μπορώ" 
"En cuando lo necesites, yo te voy a ayudar" -> "όταν το χρειαστείς, θα σε βοηθήσω"

Al buscar ejemplos, me voy voy dando cuenta que no es siempre aplicable este sistema; la verdad es que en algunos casos, en español se pueden utilizar las dos formas mientras en griego para nada. Por ejemplo tal vez se podría decir también "no tendré tiempo de verte, voy a correr como loca" o "en cuando lo necesites, yo te estaré ayudando" mientras en griego no se puede utilizar la otra forma en vez. 
Pero en regla general me parece que sí se puede utilizar este sistema para identificar cual de los dos sería mejor usar en griego.

No estoy segura, lo acabo de inventar! 
Acabando con una expresión griega que pega:  Μην το πάρεις της μετρητής!

Ciao amigos!

PD: Si tengo errores de español, me haría mucha ilusión que se me las corrijan!


----------



## elliest_5

no tienes errores en español, sino tienes un _pequeñito_ en griego: "τοις μετρητοις" (δοτική)


----------



## La Ari

Jajaja  gracias!!!


----------

